# Skill



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

Lumberjocks!!! If you use it you improve it. If you don't use it you loose it. If you've quit you've lost it because you've given up.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Man, ain't that the truth!

What I really hate is when I forget how to do something because I haven't done it for a long time, and I have to basically re-learn that technique.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

+1 on that Charlie and Helluva…


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Very true Charles. I did some turning recently and found that even though I consider myself a fairly good turner, I did feel rusty.The cutting went fine, but the order of work was very poor and illogical. I managed to pull it out of the fire JUST, but I had to use a lot of extra tricks to do it. I also did some carving and though I've never been even a fair carver, it came out worse than usual, even though I was trying hard to do my best and follow the 'rules'.


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Sounds like the deal to me guys. Me too stefang, I got so involved with turning that when I went to build a computer stand and end table I was all over the place. I actually started to laugh at myself. Still working on them.


----------



## jaykaypur (Oct 22, 2011)

Amen !

Use it--or lose it.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

... and it's *NOT* just Woodworking! ... * LOL*


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

What if you never had "IT" to begin with??? ;^)


----------



## EMVarona (Aug 21, 2010)

I constructed some jigs years back and used them only once or twice. Now when I need them again I end up asking "How do I use this?" The memory lapse happens also when I use the computer.


----------



## Charlie5791 (Feb 21, 2012)

OK well besides age catching up with me…  ...
In 2001 I had a really bad head-on with a young man who decided it was ok to pass on a curve in a 55mph zone. I was declared dead at the scene, but… well one thing led to another and I got a helicopter ride and here I am, BUT…. I have what I call "holes in my memory".

Get all ready to do something, knowing full well I've done it several times before only to get to the actual DOING part and realize I have no idea how to actually do it. *poof!* ...gone… kinda frustrating at times, but…. at least I'm still here to forget stuff.


----------



## Bluepine38 (Dec 14, 2009)

I have to combine DIY and Charlie, I think I might have had "it", but can not remember for sure. The tools
and the work I did are there, but when I use the tools after a long gap of doing work-the curse of the drinking
class- for money to buy tools-the curse of the woodworking class- it does seem to be easier to relearn. I am
too stubborn to quit and I am having fun while staying off the street corners and out of most trouble. I guess
I will just go play in the shop and let someone else worry about whether or not I have "it". If someone has 
the answer they can send it to my office at the intersection of Walk and Dont Walk.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

I get most annoyed when I do something wrong, and realize I knew the right way but didn't remember until it was done wrong.

If I could get back all the time wasted walking from one spot to another and not remembering what I went there for, I'd double my life span.


----------



## Charlie5791 (Feb 21, 2012)

Don W, AHAHahahahaha…. do it wrong?
I just had to cut out a stud in the rough frame for my wife's garden shed. I planned for 2 windows, 24 inch wide rough. I went to put the header in and was like…. well *THAT'S* not gonna work…. measure again…. ok, how the hell did I do THAT?

I didn't put the jacks and headers in while the wall was flat because we were still working out (meaning she was deciding) on what height we were going with on the windows. I swear I measured the stud layout at least 3 times as it's only an 8 foot wall and I was balancing a 36 inch door and a window trying to get it to look ok.

But… somehow I managed to measure it wrong. Very frustrating but I laughed and got the sawzall and fixed it in a couple minutes. Just like you said…. annoying… hehehe


----------



## Dee1 (Mar 24, 2013)

I agree completely on the use it or loose it, but it seems I spend most of my shop time looking for something I just laid down, and while my shop is not nearly as nice and organized as some of you guys, it is very workable 
guess I can just thank old age!
Dee


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

if you have never done anything wrong

you have never done anything : )

Thats a fact that lays its way from use it or loose it to wtf just happened and avoiding an epic failure of cosmic proportions where voices rise proportionately to blood pressure as reality is often ugly beyond explanations : D

The difference lies within laughter at how stupid we can be to fix it. The greatest mystery of "using it or loosing it" is why droves of populations quit thinking at the age of three


----------



## scrollingmom (Aug 27, 2011)

I'm trying to use it, but it's just not wanting to be used.


----------



## murch (Mar 20, 2011)

And just to add a bit of from my own experience -

If you do a job right no one remembers. If you do a job wrong no one forgets.


----------

